# Fido Hiptop Data Plan for iPhone?



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi all,
Now that the free and proven iPhone unlock is here, I'm seriously considering the trip to Buffalo to pick up an iPhone. But the cellular data is the big stumbling block. I have a Fido Hiptop with the $20 unlimited data plan. I've read some people saying it shouldn't work because it goes through Danger's servers, and others saying the service is device-agnostic. Has anyone actually tried this and can report?

thanks,
Aaron.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

My buddy had the HipTop with Fido, doesn't work with iPhone.  It does seem that it is in fact authenticated through Danger's servers.

That would have been pretty sweet.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

The hiptop data plan is specific for only hiptops 1&2 that were sold thru Fido. Its specific to fido hiptops only. =(


----------



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

Curses.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Best plan I think on Rogers which won't break the bank is the $10 for 10MB option, but don't go over your limit because they charge 3¢/KB after that. The next step up that's worth noting is $60/25MB then $100/200MB.

I list all the data plans with links to the Rogers website where the plans are listed in this Art Of Geek blog post.


----------

